# How old were you when....



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

You first became a grand/great grandparent?

I could have become a grandmother when my oldest daughter was 18 and I was 33 but she lost the baby so I had to wait until I reached the grand old age of 43 before I became a grandmother.

How about you?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry, I never became one as I waited too long to have kids and then got too old to have them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

Not applicable.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2021)

44 when first grandchild arrived and 76 when my (so far) only great grand child was born. In between a further 5 grandkids entered the world.  Every one of them a blessing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2021)

48 Grandparent and 72 Great Grandparent.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 21, 2021)

37 when I became a grandmother.  No great grandkids yet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2021)

I was 52. I doubt I'll be around for grandkids.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2021)

Grandparent at about age 45.....Great Grandparent at age 64.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2021)

45 for grandmotherhood and 68 & 71 for great.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2021)

I was 49yrs old when I was blessed with my first grandchild, with 2 more to follow. I don't have any great-grandchildren yet.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 21, 2021)

Not applicable..


----------



## Jules (Apr 21, 2021)

49 & 70 for the great.  I had to look up the years.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2021)

*Reading this thread reminded me of a joke I
 heard.*


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 25, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *Reading this thread reminded me of a joke I
> heard.*
> View attachment 160988


Loved this especially after reading another thread with mean comments. Thank you


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Not applicable.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 25, 2021)

Well, i became an aunt at the age of 23....and a great aunt at the age of 62.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 27, 2021)

44 for my 1st grand daughter,  58 for my 1st grandson and 63 for my 2nd grandson.  No great grand kids yet but keep em' coming.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 27, 2021)

Another not applicable.
Actually I prefer my wife's response. We would sometimes get harangued about not have children when we were much younger, my wife would fake an awful accent and say. "Dahling, I couldn't possibly have children." This inevitably got the response, "Why ever not?" To which she replied, "They might make me a grandmother." And the reply to that is, "that's the general way things work." My wife would then give her killer punch line. "I know, but I have standards, I couldn't possibly sleep with a grandfather."
A great way of saying, mind your own business.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

I was  47 when my  first grandchild was born.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 27, 2021)

39


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

I became an aunt when I was 7 years old


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 29, 2021)

Zone said:


> I became an aunt when I was 7 years old


 So did I and now my nephew is in his 60's. Where did the time go ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2021)

I was 41 when my first grandson was born.He made me a greatgrandma at 65 and again at 68.


----------

